# HELP PLEASE: Potential Move To Javea/Xabia



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello

I am new to the forum and would appreciated some advise from all you Pro Expats 

My fiancee and I are trying to decide whether or not to move to either Spain or Cyprus - We are swinging more towards Spain 

We have decided on Javea/Xabia area and are looking for any advise/information for families, schools etc etc.

My son will be 14 and my daughter will be 9. We would potentially be looking at placing my daughter into a state school and my son to an international school.

I would appreciated any information at all - Even if it is just to say that this would not be the best area but you would recommend xxxxxx area for my family instead.

I am 42 and my fiancee is 33. We are both fun loving people and mix well with people of all ages. We want to soak up the culture and attempt to integrate as much as possible. My fiance loves his fishing so I suppose something coastal would be good.

Ideally within a 10-15 min drive to a beach also.

Apologies for the long posts 

Thank you for reading xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marthassos said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to the forum and would appreciated some advise from all you Pro Expats
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I've been in Jávea 10 years now & have 2 daughters of 14 & nearly 18 - just running out to work atm, but will get back to you later!


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi xabiachica

Wow 10 yrs (long time). Enjoy work and I'll look forward to your advise later.

Thanks,
Martha x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

right - work sort of over for the day - just a pile of invoices to sort out!

Jávea/Xàbia is a fantastic place to bring up a family - but I'm keeping my :fingerscrossed: that you won't be looking for work......

I'd agree that International school would be the best/only route for your son - when you have 5 posts you can PM me for more info about the 2 we have in & near the town - I know students & teachers at both

your daughter _should _be fine in state school - my older daughter was almost 9 when she started - neither have ever looked back & the elder is now studying 6 languages & plans to do a language/interpreting degree 

speaking of languages though - we also have the local language of Valenciano to contend with here - all children study in both Castellano (Spanish) & Valenciano

at primary level it's about 50/50 - but by the time they get to secondary almost all their studies are in Valenciano

that would be the only 'downside' I can think of - but the children seem to just get on with it & learn both!

ask away if you want to know anything else


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you so much - I've just sent you a PM.

On looking at things, I think you are right about my son and I do think my daughter would settle in the state school.

Is there much difference between the different dialects?

Nope, all sorted work wise (phew) so that's not an issue 

We are looking to come over around the last week in June/1st week in July to visit schools and just to see what area we would prefer in and around Xaibia.

You wouldn't happen to know of any reasonable holiday villas for a week would you? Also hire car 

We plan to bring our own car over from the UK although we are still thinking about that one.

Are there any after school activities for kids and how's the fishing lol (a request from hubby...sorry).

Thanks
Martha x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

marthassos said:


> Thank you so much - I've just sent you a PM.
> 
> On looking at things, I think you are right about my son and I do think my daughter would settle in the state school.
> 
> ...


they aren't dialects - they are completely different languages!

the state schools close for the summer around 21st June, so you'd be too late to look around then - the International schools close a week or so later I think - so you'd need to come earlier 

there are TONS of after school activities, run by the ayuntamiento, the sports centre, private companies/dance schools/surfing/football/pelota - you name it


& Jávea is still an active fishing port, if that tells you anything about the fishing ( I know zero about it) 

I could put you in touch with some holiday rental agencies if you want


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Haha - Completely showing my ignorance regarding the languages (blushing). Ok, I'll change the kids apps to Valenciano if I can.

Thanks, I'll pull the kids from their school to go on a wee jolly for a week - I'm sure they won't complain 

I know nothing about fishing either haha.

Oh yes please, that would be very much appreciated. I've just been checking out the flights and they aren't too badly priced at the moment.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't know much about schools here, as we have no children here,children of all nationalities seem to mix/play well together on the beach areas after school, language does not seem a barrier with them, they seem to help each other.
Javea is a wonderful town to live in, we love it here.


----------



## basbelle (Sep 28, 2013)

This is fantastic to read because my fiance, my two children (2 boy & 1 girl) and I are moving to that area in July as well! I was going to also ask about a temp place to stay so we can look for a place to rent long term. We were actually looking in Moraira, a lovely old fishing village right by the ocean that is not exactly in Javea (although very nearby because we're going the International school route and there's two there) but in the direction of Alicante (for the airport since my fiance is a sailor) Our problem is, and what may pose an issue to you as well, is that time of year is tourist season, things will be more expensive and possibly harder to find. We really can't change when we're coming over so we're going to have to bite the bullet on a few things but it's lovely to read more newbies (our age) heading to that area. 
I will be bending Xabiachica's ear a bit as well, her and the others on the forum have been so helpful already!


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

About the schooling in valencian and spanish, both languages have the same oficial status in the region and state education is avaible in both languages, existing courses where all is taught in valencian or _almost all_ is taught in spanish (maybe it has changed since some years ago but my school colleages studying in spanish had one subject in valencian).

After all my years in school I've had many foreigners on my class and the other classes of my year from very different places (east Europe, central Africa, Morocco, Russia...) and all of them became proficient in both valencian and spanish very fast. 



basbelle said:


> This is fantastic to read because my fiance, my two children (2 boy & 1 girl) and I are moving to that area in July as well! I was going to also ask about a temp place to stay so we can look for a place to rent long term. We were actually looking in Moraira, a lovely old fishing village right by the ocean that is not exactly in Javea (although very nearby because we're going the International school route and there's two there) but in the direction of Alicante (for the airport since my fiance is a sailor) Our problem is, and what may pose an issue to you as well, is that time of year is tourist season, things will be more expensive and possibly harder to find. We really can't change when we're coming over so we're going to have to bite the bullet on a few things but it's lovely to read more newbies (our age) heading to that area.
> I will be bending Xabiachica's ear a bit as well, her and the others on the forum have been so helpful already!


I can tell you for sure that Moraira is a fantastic place. It's with Altea the two best major coast towns I've seen in the Costa Blanca.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andoba said:


> About the schooling in valencian and spanish, both languages have the same oficial status in the region and state education is avaible in both languages, existing courses where all is taught in valencian or almost all is taught in spanish (maybe it has changed since some years ago but my school colleages studying in spanish had one subject in valencian).
> 
> After all my years in school I've had many foreigners on my class and the other classes of my year from very different places (east Europe, central Africa, Morocco, Russia...) and all of them became proficient in both valencian and spanish very fast.
> 
> I can tell you for sure that Moraira is a fantastic place. It's with Altea the two best major coast towns I've seen in the Costa Blanca.


In some towns you might get a choice between education in either language, but not in Javea, and I'm pretty sure it's much more widespread. When my girls started we were given a choice, but in practice it made no real difference - either 60/40 Spanish/Valenciano or 40/60. Now in secondary my older girl is in the Valenciano line and my younger in castellano - both study just about everything in Valenciano


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> In some towns you might get a choice between education in either language, but not in Javea, and I'm pretty sure it's much more widespread. When my girls started we were given a choice, but in practice it made no real difference - either 60/40 Spanish/Valenciano or 40/60. Now in secondary my older girl is in the Valenciano line and my younger in castellano - both study just about everything in Valenciano


It surprises me since I've never heard a word of valencian anywhere in the Costa Blanca, and my language of preference is valencian! All the locals must be really shy on it then.

In any case I doubt that being scholarised in valencian is such a big deal, after 14 years attending classes in a 90 / 10 (valencian / spanish) rate I haven't found anything where I'm less proficient in spanish than in valencian!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andoba said:


> It surprises me since I've never heard a word of valencian anywhere in the Costa Blanca, and my language of preference is valencian! All the locals must be really shy on it then.
> 
> In any case I doubt that being scholarised in valencian is such a big deal, after 14 years attending classes in a 90 / 10 (valencian / spanish) rate I haven't found anything where I'm less proficient in spanish than in valencian!


Lol come to Javea! Valenciano is the main language spoken at school, council meetings, in the homes of my daughters' friends. At school and other meetings I will often find myself surrounded by Valenciano, although as I'm usually the only non - Spaniard there they try to remember to speak Spanish... .. sometimes though they forget themselves and I swear some have forgotten how to speak Spanish in any case. I manage though, I just join in in Spanish! They think it's hilarious that I understand them but can't actually speak Valenciano!
Not to mention that you'll hear it on the street, at the doctors, in shops, and all official signage is in Valenciano.


----------



## marthassos (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for your input fergie, it is very much appreciated.

basbelle - How old are your children. Yes, it is good that we are of the same age and moving roughly at the same time. My daughter who will be 9 years old when we move will attend a state school however, my son who will be 14 will be going to the international school.

andoba - Thanks for the info on the languages. My children are going to be learning Spanish before we travel so they will have a bit of knowledge before they arrive. I don't see any harm in them learning valencian too 

Due to the info giving regarding the school holidays, we will now be coming over around mid June to view properties and the schools.

If anyone knows of a rental property for a week in June, please send me a PM.

Many thanks


----------



## basbelle (Sep 28, 2013)

Marthassos- Sebastian Jacobus, my son will be 3 at the time of the move. My daughter Isabelle Ariana will be almost 2 (her birthday is in September) when we start the whole move process in July (we are flying June 30th, we will arrive on July 1st) 
Unfortunately this time of year is a bit dicey to try to find a let that we will be able to move semi permanently into until after the summer tourist season is over. That is the first problem we are facing in our plans. The move itself is on a whole going to be quite pricey, not to mention such a drastic change in lifestyle when compared to what we're used to in the comfort of my home town in the 'States surrounded by family and friends, so we're trying our best to iron out the "little things" as best we can now. Moving with the little ones, renting/buying a car, picking up quite a few of our belongings from Holland (where my fiance is from originally) and eventually my car license and residence are also all the other issues we have to contend with before all is said and done.


----------

